# Architect Willing to move to Germany



## AhmedMahmoud93

Hallo Friends,

I am an Architect working in Dubai. I am planning to relocate and work in Deutschland via student visa "Master degree". Would like to know the following, would be really brilliant if you guys provide your thoughts/suggestions, etc.

About Job Market:

1. How is the job market for Architects in Germany?
2. How much are the chances to get job once I finish my master degree?
3. Does it worth to head to Germany as an architect expat? If not why? 
4. Expected salaries?
5. After graduation will I have license from the german syndicate?

About the university and the degree:

1. Which master degree Qualifies for the labour? "design, landscape or ….?" 
2. Which universities is better? And more accredited!! 

Would be really great if you reply.

Danke.


----------



## ALKB

AhmedMahmoud93 said:


> Hallo Friends,
> 
> I am an Architect working in Dubai. I am planning to relocate and work in Deutschland via student visa "Master degree". Would like to know the following, would be really brilliant if you guys provide your thoughts/suggestions, etc.
> 
> About Job Market:
> 
> 1. How is the job market for Architects in Germany?
> 2. How much are the chances to get job once I finish my master degree?
> 3. Does it worth to head to Germany as an architect expat? If not why?
> 4. Expected salaries?
> 5. After graduation will I have license from the german syndicate?
> 
> About the university and the degree:
> 
> 1. Which master degree Qualifies for the labour? "design, landscape or ….?"
> 2. Which universities is better? And more accredited!!
> 
> Would be really great if you reply.
> 
> Danke.


Where did you earn your degree and how many years of experience do you have?

The local chamber of architects will examine your degree and decide whether it is equivalent to a German qualification. (If your degree is from outside Europe, it's relatively likely not to be found equivalent.)

A German Masters Degree would qualify you for a Post Study Work Permit with which you can search for a job and get on a path to settlement. I am not sure about current requirements for being added to the list of architects.

Two things:

1. The only non-European architect I know (from Tunisia) would have had to go back to uni for several years to qualify in Germany and decided to switch careers to physiotherapist.

2. People who have worked in the Gulf region are usually shocked at the level of taxation, general high cost of living in Germany and lack of cheap domestic staff.


----------



## AhmedMahmoud93

ALKB said:


> Where did you earn your degree and how many years of experience do you have?
> 
> The local chamber of architects will examine your degree and decide whether it is equivalent to a German qualification. (If your degree is from outside Europe, it's relatively likely not to be found equivalent.)
> 
> A German Masters Degree would qualify you for a Post Study Work Permit with which you can search for a job and get on a path to settlement. I am not sure about current requirements for being added to the list of architects.
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 1. The only non-European architect I know (from Tunisia) would have had to go back to uni for several years to qualify in Germany and decided to switch careers to physiotherapist.
> 
> 2. People who have worked in the Gulf region are usually shocked at the level of taxation, general high cost of living in Germany and lack of cheap domestic staff.


Thank u Alkb for replying, 

I graduated from Cairo University two years ago, the increase of unemployment in egypt made the majority travelling to dubai to gain more money but there is no stability or motivation for success"any time i will be fired from my work and the salary is so low, favourism, etc "..

They say germany is the land of ideas and there is no tution fees that's why i am planning to go there..
If any architect is here would help me is it a good choice to try germany? or german speaking co? or other countries!!


----------



## ALKB

AhmedMahmoud93 said:


> Thank u Alkb for replying,
> 
> I graduated from Cairo University two years ago, the increase of unemployment in egypt made the majority travelling to dubai to gain more money but there is no stability or motivation for success"any time i will be fired from my work and the salary is so low, favourism, etc "..
> 
> They say germany is the land of ideas and there is no tution fees that's why i am planning to go there..
> If any architect is here would help me is it a good choice to try germany? or german speaking co? or other countries!!


German university is mostly tuition free. A lot of Masters degrees taught in English are decidedly not free but there are some which are and subsequently they are very competitive programmes to get into.

For regular programmes taught in German you will need a very high level of German to be accepted into the course.

One of the biggest hurdles will probably be that you don't know German building codes and regulations. That's complex stuff all written in German. This goes for any European country - you will need to study and work with building regulations written in the local language. In any case you will most probably need a good understanding of the German language by the time you start looking for a qualified job.

Have a look here:

https://www.daad.de/deutschland/stu...[]=&subjects[]=&limit=10&offset=&display=list


----------



## Nononymous

It was a few years ago, but for a time I when I lived in Berlin I was constantly meeting marginally employed documentary filmmakers who had trained as architects. 

Possibly it's better now.


----------



## *Sunshine*

AhmedMahmoud93 said:


> Hallo Friends,
> 
> I am an Architect working in Dubai. I am planning to relocate and work in Deutschland via student visa "Master degree". Would like to know the following, would be really brilliant if you guys provide your thoughts/suggestions, etc.
> 
> About Job Market:
> 
> 1. How is the job market for Architects in Germany?
> 2. How much are the chances to get job once I finish my master degree?
> 3. Does it worth to head to Germany as an architect expat? If not why?
> 4. Expected salaries?
> 5. After graduation will I have license from the german syndicate?
> 
> About the university and the degree:
> 
> 1. Which master degree Qualifies for the labour? "design, landscape or ….?"
> 2. Which universities is better? And more accredited!!
> 
> Would be really great if you reply.
> 
> Danke.


Job Market

1. Terrible
2. Not good
3. No, because there are already too many architect in Germany and not enough jobs
4. Low
5. No

Universities 

1. You need a degree taught in German, degrees taught in English are useless in Germany 


Germany produces more architect than the economy needs and many architects are unemployed or work in another field. The job market is especially dismal for foreign architects without excellent language skills since the building codes are not easy to understand.


----------



## Tellus

In Germany, two parties are unforgiving.. Architects and building authorities with millions of regulations


----------



## AhmedMahmoud93

*Sunshine* thanx mate for replying,
Can you plz elaborate more because I feel like i am "Between a rock and a hard place" 
I get confused because some ppl says that there are alot of unemployed architects while other 
says if i have good german skills and building codes, it's gotta be easy to find an appropiate vaccine!!!


----------



## AhmedMahmoud93

So is the language and my bachelor certifacte are only the obstacles of being hired? or there is unemployment in the career


----------



## AhmedMahmoud93

Nononymous said:


> It was a few years ago, but for a time I when I lived in Berlin I was constantly meeting marginally employed documentary filmmakers who had trained as architects.
> 
> Possibly it's better now.


Hey Tellus, 
would you think that germany is bad choice for being an architect?
if so gimme other suggestions for another country where i can work there easily as i am suffering here ..


----------



## Tellus

AhmedMahmoud93 said:


> Hey Tellus,
> would you think that germany is bad choice for being an architect?
> if so gimme other suggestions for another country where i can work there easily as i am suffering here ..


Well, as i 'm said mainprobleme for good design are German construction regulations.
Not only the national building regulations, but local construction departments specifically.
Lords of the Council decide on large construction projects, not architects.
Bad examples can be seen everywhere.

Some well known German design offices are international succesfull, but not in Germany. 
Rather in Asia and Dubai, VAE etc...

In Scandinavia or the Netherlands exemplary projects are in Copenhagen, Rotterdam but also touristic spots in Norway f.i.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Tellus said:


> Well, as i 'm said mainprobleme for good design are German construction regulations.Not only the national building regulations, but local construction departments specifically.
> Lords of the Council decide on large construction projects, not architects.
> Bad examples can be seen everywhere.


Although I do agree with you, the more important question is do you know any successful foreign-trained architects? I've only ever met unemployed and underemployed ones.


----------



## *Sunshine*

AhmedMahmoud93 said:


> *Sunshine* thanx mate for replying,
> Can you plz elaborate more because I feel like i am "Between a rock and a hard place"
> I get confused because some ppl says that there are alot of unemployed architects while other
> says if i have good german skills and building codes, it's gotta be easy to find an appropiate vaccine!!!


Who said that the job market for architects is good in Germany? Or that it'll be easy for you to find a job as an architect? 

As I already said, Germany produces more architects than the economy needs. Moving to Germany is very risky for foreign architects. It takes years to learn enough German to understant the complex German building code and even once a foreign architect knows enough German, there is no guarantee of a job.


----------



## Tellus

*Sunshine* said:


> Although I do agree with you, the more important question is do you know any successful foreign-trained architects? I've only ever met unemployed and underemployed ones.


It's hard to answer..foreign trained architects in Germany.

Teherani in Hamburg https://www.haditeherani.com/en/about
his team is international..

Libeskind..study in Lüneburg and international
https://libeskind.com/work/

Herzog & de Meuron, ETH Zürich
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herzog_&_de_Meuron

But often they are named for lighthouse projects..not for bread'n butter buildings.
Just today a report in our local newspaper was topic about a new office building in Kiel,
very prominent place in front of the central station. A design print was shown...awful.
A dark grey block side by side to a light brown front of a mall.
Here it 's called "Klötzchen-Architektur"...stone stripes as surface.
http://www.kn-online.de/Kiel/Vorm-Hauptbahnhof-Kieler-Innenstadt-bekommt-neues-Buerohaus

4 offices competed for the project..it looks like many other buildings in Kiel.
Hotels nearby, Apartmentblocks, office buildings...all new constructed but ugly.

Many architects as well as lawyers etc. are driving taxi or job in pubs.


----------

